# Economia dell'amore



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2010)

Quando si trattano i sentimenti si evidenziano atteggiamenti simili a quelli economici.
C'è chi investe molto poco del proprio capitale e chi investe tutto. Chi ha aspettative di alta resa e chi di resa costante.
Perciò c'è chi investe in ...immobili; chi sceglie investimenti diversificati e rischiosi; ti tende a diversificare gli investimenti tra a rendimento fisso, sicuro, e a rendimento variabile.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2010)

Infatti ci sono pure i tirchi che non investono ma conservano nel materasso:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti ci sono pure i tirchi che non investono ma conservano nel materasso:carneval:


 :up:

Il problema nasce quando si forma una coppia e si crede che l'altro abbia il nostro stesso stile d'investimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2010)

A volte accade anche che si investa poco, ma ci si aspetti alti dividendi...

A parte il problema dividende c'è l'importante aspetto della suddivisione del rischio che fa reagire in modi completamente diversi a vicende simili.

C'è chi suddivide il rischio anche coltivando relazioni amicali e sociali e ...investendo su se stesso, ma soprattutto sui propri figli.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si trattano i sentimenti si evidenziano atteggiamenti simili a quelli economici.
> C'è chi investe molto poco del proprio capitale e chi investe tutto. Chi ha aspettative di alta resa e chi di resa costante.
> Perciò c'è chi investe in ...immobili; *chi sceglie investimenti diversificati e rischiosi;* ti tende a diversificare gli investimenti tra a rendimento fisso, sicuro, e a rendimento variabile.


Ho sempre preferito investimenti ad alto rischio con possibilità di alti rendimenti...

Ovviamente son più le volte che ci ho rimesso di quelle che ho guadagnato...quindi ora son divenuto più prudente...
Ma come ogni buon giocatore incallito, una puntatina ogni tanto mi piace farla...


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti ci sono pure i tirchi che non investono ma conservano nel materasso:carneval:


 Correggo: ci sono anche i tirchi che investono SOLO nel materasso!!!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho sempre preferito investimenti ad alto rischio con possibilità di alti rendimenti...
> 
> Ovviamente son più le volte che ci ho rimesso di quelle che ho guadagnato...quindi ora son divenuto più prudente...
> Ma come ogni buon giocatore incallito, una puntatina ogni tanto mi piace farla...


 ...ma mantenendo un sicuro investimento immobiliare...


----------



## aristocat (21 Marzo 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Correggo: ci sono anche i tirchi che investono SOLO nel materasso!!!:carneval:


... un cespite a valore esiguo che, piaccia o no, trova sempre la sua fetta di mercato :condom:


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si trattano i sentimenti si evidenziano atteggiamenti simili a quelli economici.
> C'è chi investe molto poco del proprio capitale e chi investe tutto. Chi ha aspettative di alta resa e chi di resa costante.
> Perciò c'è chi investe in ...immobili; chi sceglie investimenti diversificati e rischiosi; ti tende a diversificare gli investimenti tra a rendimento fisso, sicuro, e a rendimento variabile.


Parificare sentimenti ed economia mi fa venire l'orticaria. Amare è dare e basta. Se si dà per ricevere già si parla d'altro.


----------



## aristocat (21 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parificare sentimenti ed economia mi fa venire l'orticaria. Amare è dare e basta. *Se si dà per ricevere già si parla d'altro*.


Di Teoria dei Giochi??


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Di Teoria dei Giochi??


Potere, paure, manipolazione. Non d'amore.


----------



## Amarax (21 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte accade anche che si investa poco, ma ci si aspetti alti dividendi...
> 
> A parte il problema dividende c'è l'importante aspetto della suddivisione del rischio che fa reagire in modi completamente diversi a vicende simili.
> 
> C'è chi suddivide il rischio anche coltivando relazioni amicali e sociali e ...investendo su se stesso, ma soprattutto sui propri figli.


 

Stai diventando scientifica ad affrontare il problema???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parificare sentimenti ed economia mi fa venire l'orticaria. Amare è dare e basta. Se si dà per ricevere già si parla d'altro.


 Questa è un'altra visione "economica" investimento a fondo perduto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Stai diventando scientifica ad affrontare il problema???


 Son sempre stata scientifica per capire.
Quando si parla di sentimenti si ha ben chiaro che in una relazione si investe dal punto di vista affettivo.
Chi investe davvero totalmente su una sola persona compie un azzardo equivalente alla roulette o a un investimento rischioso in borsa.
Sa che potrà perdere tutto, ma se dovesse vincere sarebbe davvero ricco...
Lo può fare chi già possiede il necessario.
Se lo fa chi non ha altri cespiti finirà disperato sul lastrico.
I cespiti già posseduti possono essere amicizie, famiglia.
Poi c'è chi investe perché pensa di possedere comunque in tesoro sicuro, se stesso.


----------



## perdutamente (22 Marzo 2010)

In ogni cosa dare tutto, se a fondo perduto o per ottenere qualcosa non saprei, ma comunque dare sempre tutto; aspettarsi qualcosa in cambio è poi naturale, ma non si può dare per scontato che arrivi. 
O do totalmente o non do affatto; se proprio dovessi pensare ad una metafora per il mio modo di relazionarmi ed agire penserei ad un "interruttore"...troppo semplicistico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2010)

Prima di aprire questa discussione ho riflettudo a luungo su questa teoria. L'ho esposta in modo sintetico.
Non è vero che non ci aspettiamo nulla, mai.
Possimo aspettarci poco (un rendimento basso e a scadenza rinnovabile), ma qualcosa ci aspettiamo sempre.
Dire che si dà tutto mi pare che sia non aver chiara la situazione. Se si desse tutto non si avrebbero neppure altre relazioni amicali o familiari.


----------



## perdutamente (22 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima di aprire questa discussione ho riflettudo a luungo su questa teoria. L'ho esposta in modo sintetico.
> Non è vero che non ci aspettiamo nulla, mai.
> Possimo aspettarci poco (un rendimento basso e a scadenza rinnovabile), ma qualcosa ci aspettiamo sempre.
> Dire che si dà tutto mi pare che sia non aver chiara la situazione. Se si desse tutto non si avrebbero neppure altre relazioni amicali o familiari.


Sì, aspettarsi qualcosa è vero, è naturale; "dare tutto" significa dare tutto in quel preciso momento ed avere difficoltà a dare attenzione ad altro (relazioni amicali e parentali incluse).

NB: che sia profondamente sbagliato lo so


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Sì, aspettarsi qualcosa è vero, è naturale; "dare tutto" significa dare tutto in quel preciso momento ed avere difficoltà a dare attenzione ad altro (relazioni amicali e parentali incluse).
> 
> NB: che sia profondamente sbagliato lo so


 Io non credo che ci sia un modo giusto e uno sbagliato.
Credo che sia sbagliato non riconoscere che tipo di investimento stiamo facendo (quanti fanno investimenti rischiosi in borsa convinti di prendere obbligazioni sicure a tasso fisso?!) e se l'altro sta facendo lo stesso tipo di investimento.


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è un'altra visione "economica" investimento a fondo perduto.


L'amore dovrebbe essere così, se amo parto, tutto il resto posso benissimo costruirmelo da sola.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2010)

investimento in che senso?
ho fatto una scelta in base al sentimento che provavo, l'ho supportata anche con la buona volontà aspettandom,i ovviamente ,
le stesse cose dall'altra parte.anche se non è obbligatorio che siano sempre nella stessa quantità perché è facile che ci si alterni  in momenti in cui uno tira il carretto più dell'altro.
a parte il frutto migliore ;  mia figlia...anche se dovesse finire ora, direi che ne è valsa sicuramente la pena.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> investimento in che senso?
> ho fatto una scelta in base al sentimento che provavo, l'ho supportata anche con la buona volontà aspettandom,i ovviamente ,
> le stesse cose dall'altra parte.anche se non è obbligatorio che siano sempre nella stessa quantità perché è facile che ci si alterni in momenti in cui uno tira il carretto più dell'altro.
> a parte il frutto migliore ; mia figlia...anche se dovesse finire ora, direi che ne è valsa sicuramente la pena.


Investimento affettivo, naturalmente!!!
Mi sembra chiaro.
Hai investito tutto (il sentimento) in "immobili" e hai trovato un partner che ha fatto altrettanto.
Io no.
Io avevo fatto un investimento immobiliare (non credevo che dovessi esplicitare ulteriormente che con immobile/casa intendo famiglia), ma avevo un partner che aveva investito solo una parte del capitale (affettivo) nell'immobile, ma faceva anche investimenti azzardati ...a mia insaputa.
Però mi son resa conto che io non avevo davvero investito tutto, mi ero tenuta una riserva e questo mi ha consentito di avere un piccolo capitale (affettivo, lo devo esplicitare ancora?) che mi ha consentito di chiudere.
Chi non riesce è perché non ha questa riserva e non riesce a crearsela durante il periodo di crisi, investendo, magari in conflitto (v. amarax), ma sempre sul rapporto.


----------



## Magenta (22 Marzo 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Il problema nasce quando si forma una coppia e si crede che l'altro abbia il nostro stesso stile d'investimento.


stra-quoto!


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Investimento affettivo, naturalmente!!!
> Mi sembra chiaro.
> Hai investito tutto (il sentimento) in "immobili" e hai trovato un partner che ha fatto altrettanto.
> Io no.
> ...


 ho capito; passo tutto al mio commercialista.


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito; passo tutto al mio commercialista.


Io invece capisco benissimo ciò che intende Persa.:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io invece capisco benissimo ciò che intende Persa.:unhappy:


sì,  scherzavo


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2010)

E i B.O.T dell'amore come son messi?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

*senza vergogna*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E i B.O.T dell'amore come son messi?


 con certi mariti sciagurati ....ci stanno pure le bot:racchia:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E i B.O.T dell'amore come son messi?


 Matrimoni di convenienza o forse solo prudenti e realistici. Comunque tutto dipende da quanto del capitale si investe.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

*scherzi a parte*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Matrimoni di convenienza o forse solo prudenti e realistici. Comunque tutto dipende da quanto del capitale si investe.


cosa intendi per realistici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendi per realistici?


 Che ci sono persone (la maggioranza credo, mai noi comunque) che hanno aspettato il grande amore, ma non è arrivato e hanno deciso di condividere la vita, quotidianeità, sentimenti e le gioie della genitorialità senza aver provato l'innamoramento che tutti dicono debba essere alla base di un matrimonio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ci sono persone (la maggioranza credo, mai noi comunque) che hanno aspettato il grande amore, ma non è arrivato *e hanno deciso di condividere la vita, quotidianeità, sentimenti e le gioie della genitorialità senza aver provato l'innamoramento che tutti dicono debba essere alla base di un matrimonio.*


la cosa che mi chiedo è fino a che punto queste persone hanno aspettato per escluderlo dai loro sogni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa che mi chiedo è fino a che punto queste persone hanno aspettato per escluderlo dai loro sogni.


 Ma la cosa importante è investire entrambi su quel progetto, sinceramente e responsabilmente.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ci sono persone (la maggioranza credo, mai noi comunque) che hanno aspettato il grande amore, ma non è arrivato e hanno deciso di condividere la vita, quotidianeità, sentimenti e le gioie della genitorialità senza aver provato l'innamoramento che tutti dicono debba essere alla base di un matrimonio.


Tutti dicono? Non è così?


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la cosa importante è investire entrambi su quel progetto, sinceramente e responsabilmente.


Persa sì ci può stare. Poi uno dei due si innamora (o semplicemente prova il desiderio di) e il progetto crolla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Tutti dicono? Non è così?


 Non è stato così per millenni, non lo è in molti Paesi.
Non tutte le persone sono abbastanza gradevoli da suscitare innamoramento in chi loro trovano amabile...
Quasi tutte le persone hanno invece desiderio di sentimento, conforto e famiglia.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è stato così per millenni, non lo è in molti Paesi.
> Non tutte le persone sono abbastanza gradevoli da suscitare innamoramento in chi loro trovano amabile...
> Quasi tutte le persone hanno invece desiderio di sentimento, conforto e famiglia.


Che c'entra l'essere gradevoli o meno? Quello che posso trovare gradevole io può non esserlo per te o viceversa. Se lo si può imporre, quello sicuramente sì. E' un investimento appunto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa sì ci può stare. Poi uno dei due si innamora (o semplicemente prova il desiderio di) e il progetto crolla.


Significa che uno dei due decide di disinvestire senza l'accordo del "socio". Decisamente contrario alle regole delle società. Ppi c'è chi sottrae l'investimentoall'insaputa dell'altro socio e si ritrova, appunto in fallimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che c'entra l'essere gradevoli o meno? Quello che posso trovare gradevole io può non esserlo per te o viceversa. Se lo si può imporre, quello sicuramente sì. E' un investimento appunto.


 Tu vivi a fantasilandia... oppure sei miope non porti gli occhiali.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Significa che uno dei due decide di disinvestire senza l'accordo del "socio". Decisamente contrario alle regole delle società. Ppi c'è chi sottrae l'investimentoall'insaputa dell'altro socio e si ritrova, appunto in fallimento.


L'amore con le  regole c'entra ben poco... E' lì l'errore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'amore con le regole c'entra ben poco... E' lì l'errore.


 C'entra eccome con le regole!!! 
Pensa che hanno persino inventato una roba che si chiama matrimonio che le esplicita e pure chi convive chiede che vengano stabilite delle regole!
Il fatto che le si ignori o che si finga di ignorarle o non le si espliciti o vi si acconsenta con riserva è un inganno di partenza.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'entra eccome con le regole!!!
> Pensa che hanno persino inventato una roba che si chiama matrimonio che le esplicita e pure chi convive chiede che vengano stabilite delle regole!
> Il fatto che le si ignori o che si finga di ignorarle o non le si espliciti o vi si acconsenta con riserva è un inganno di partenza.


Persa ma ci si sposa in un modo e poi la vita ci cambia. Se uno (o una) si innamora cosa deve fare? Rinunciare alla sua vita per le regole?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la cosa importante è investire entrambi su quel progetto, sinceramente e responsabilmente.


senza il sentimento non avrei avuto motivo di fare nessun progetto .
a mio modo di vedere , arrivata anche ad oggi senza il fatidico incontro...
male non starei anche single
ma capisco che possa succedere e in alcuni casi sono anche unioni serene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa ma ci si sposa in un modo e poi la vita ci cambia. Se uno (o una) si innamora cosa deve fare? Rinunciare alla sua vita per le regole?


 Abbi pietà di me.
Non ti rispondo di nuovo le stesse cose dopo tre anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza il sentimento non avrei avuto motivo di fare nessun progetto .
> a mio modo di vedere , arrivata anche ad oggi senza il fatidico incontro...
> male non starei anche single
> ma capisco che possa succedere e in alcuni casi sono anche unioni serene


 Ognuno ha la sua esperienza e il suo sentire e le sue possibilità di vita.
Ci sono altre modalità ugualmente rispettabili.


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abbi pietà di me.
> Non ti rispondo di nuovo le stesse cose dopo tre anni.


Rispondo per me allora. Anch'io ero senza speranza dopo la fine del mio matrimonio (nato per amore sottolineo, il progetto era semplicemente vivere con l'uomo che amavo). Poi mi sono innamorata di nuovo, con tutte le differenze che la mia condizione di 40enne separata con figlia piccola comportavano. Non ho investito se non nell'amore che provavo, il progetto (quel tipo di progetto) alla fine si è rivelato non condiviso. Ma la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua esperienza e il suo sentire e le sue possibilità di vita.
> Ci sono altre modalità ugualmente rispettabili.


 ci mancherebbe , solo sembrava ne parlassi come modalità più frequenti e auspicabili di quanto parrebbe a me.
tutto qui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe , solo sembrava ne parlassi come modalità più frequenti e auspicabili di quanto parrebbe a me.
> tutto qui


 Ausicabile è solo che l'nvestimento sia reciproco ed esplicito e rispettato perché sia onesto e responsabile.
Che siano frequenti ne sono convinta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Rispondo per me allora. Anch'io ero senza speranza dopo la fine del mio matrimonio (nato per amore sottolineo, il progetto era semplicemente vivere con l'uomo che amavo). Poi mi sono innamorata di nuovo, con tutte le differenze che la mia condizione di 40enne separata con figlia piccola comportavano. Non ho investito se non nell'amore che provavo, il progetto (quel tipo di progetto) alla fine si è rivelato non condiviso. Ma la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire...


 Questo è un altro discorso.
Anche dopo un falimento si può riaccumulare capitale reinvestirlo.
Se ci sono energie, tempo e voglia per reinvestirlo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ausicabile è solo che l'nvestimento sia reciproco ed esplicito e rispettato perché sia onesto e responsabile.
> Che siano frequenti ne sono convinta.


certo che sembra quasi più romantico lo spot del monte paschi di siena:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che sembra quasi più romantico lo spot del monte paschi di siena:singleeye:


 Lo spot è sempre più romantico della realtà...  :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2010)

Gli spot delle Banche sono sempre molto romantici... ma infatti l'amore per il soldo in genere e' il vero " e vissero felici e contenti":carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

*consigli per gli acquisti*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNhFtVGjqfk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Mi piace più questa con "impermeabili" di conte dell'ultima con "e il cielo è sempre più blu" che è una canzone veramente pessimista.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ309AIvCi8​


----------



## aristocat (23 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gli spot delle Banche sono sempre molto romantici... ma infatti l'amore per il soldo in genere e' il vero " e vissero felici e contenti":carneval:


Davvero? Anche in Olanda?
Qui puntano sulla formula "strappalacrime"; in questi giorni stanno girando spot come questo...lunghi chilometri :carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkoA-SMumoM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohv4JywV67c&feature=related

non male eh?:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2010)

beccati il conto arancio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AubyewDpOQQ


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2010)

Tu, io e un mutuo per 15 anni...


----------



## aristocat (23 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu, io e un mutuo per 15 anni...


Almeno sono più concisi?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0roMSiWIMPA

Guardate questo... come ci si riduce dopo un prestito:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Quelli intesa sono bellissimi, commoventi.
Peccato che aver il prestito per l'auto abbiano fatto tante storie che una "santa subito" è uscita insultandoli... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohv4JywV67c
> 
> non male eh?:mexican:


Il problema è chi lo promuove, non ci crede, ma ce lo vende. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto molto più semplice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il problema è chi lo promuove, non ci crede, ma ce lo vende. Altrimenti sarebbe tutto molto più semplice.


Ma nei sentimenti è diverso?
Quanti vogliono far credere che sia amore solo per ricavare il massimo guadagno con il minimo sforzo?


----------



## Amarax (24 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma nei sentimenti è diverso?
> Quanti vogliono far credere che sia amore solo per ricavare il massimo guadagno con il minimo sforzo?


 
...
 mi stai diventando Ministro per l'economia?
Se ti legge qualcuno, non oso nemmeno scrivere il nome, ti nomina nel partito dell'amore :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giobbe (24 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> mi stai diventando Ministro per l'economia?
> Se ti legge qualcuno, non oso nemmeno scrivere il nome, ti nomina nel partito dell'amore :rotfl::rotfl:


Usano tante metafore in gergo finanziario che non si capisce un chez! :mrgreen:
Che cavolo è un cespite???


----------



## Amarax (24 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Usano tante metafore in gergo finanziario che non si capisce un chez! :mrgreen:
> Che cavolo è un cespite???


caspita!
non lo so...:mrgreen:
buona giornata giobbe :up:


----------



## giobbe (24 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> caspita!
> non lo so...:mrgreen:
> buona giornata giobbe :up:


Grazie. Buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Usano tante metafore in gergo finanziario che non si capisce un chez! :mrgreen:
> Che cavolo è un cespite???


Un guadagno, un rendimento, una rendita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> mi stai diventando Ministro per l'economia?
> Se ti legge qualcuno, non oso nemmeno scrivere il nome, ti nomina nel partito dell'amore :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma nei sentimenti è diverso?
> Quanti vogliono far credere che sia amore solo per ricavare il massimo guadagno con il minimo sforzo?


Il film ha due moventi - uno commerciale e completamente disonesto, perché nessuna banca da disponibilità economica a qualcuno che sia orientato a ideali.

Il secondo movente invece è bello, perché effettivamente capita spesso. Rischiare tutto per salvare il (proprio) mondo, a causa di un evento interno o esterno inaspettato.

Il gesto dell'imprenditore di dare ascolto al figlio e rinunciare alla sua ricchezza a favore di altri, è una realtà che vedo abbastanza spesso - ma ovviamente senza l'aiuto di una qualunque banca. Chi da una mano sono invece gli amici e i dipendenti, con aiuti economici e con la rinuncia di beni che la società non è in grado di fornire in un momento di crisi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il film ha due moventi - uno commerciale e completamente disonesto, perché nessuna banca da disponibilità economica a qualcuno che sia orientato a ideali.
> 
> Il secondo movente invece è bello, perché effettivamente capita spesso. Rischiare tutto per salvare il (proprio) mondo, a causa di un evento interno o esterno inaspettato.
> 
> Il gesto dell'imprenditore di dare ascolto al figlio e rinunciare alla sua ricchezza a favore di altri, è una realtà che vedo abbastanza spesso - ma ovviamente senza l'aiuto di una qualunque banca. Chi da una mano sono invece gli amici e i dipendenti, con aiuti economici e con la rinuncia di beni che la società non è in grado di fornire in un momento di crisi.


Certo mica sono fessi non solo fanno leva su sentimenti, ma anche sullo spirito di solidarietà e su i valori dell'amicizia e della famiglia e danno fiducia nel futuro.
Sono commoventi ed entusiasmanti insieme.
Come in La vita è meravigliosa ...basta poi non credere che in tutto ciò le banche possano aver un ruolo all'interno di quei valori e sentimenti.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo mica sono fessi non solo fanno leva su sentimenti, ma anche sullo spirito di solidarietà e su i valori dell'amicizia e della famiglia e danno fiducia nel futuro.
> Sono commoventi ed entusiasmanti insieme.
> Come in La vita è meravigliosa ...*basta poi non credere che in tutto ciò le banche possano aver un ruolo all'interno di quei valori e sentimenti*.


Oddio se il conto va oltre i 9 zeri ci sta:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oddio se il conto va oltre i 9 zeri ci sta:carneval:


 Se i soldi ci sono ...non se li devono prestare..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se i soldi ci sono ...non se li devono prestare..


Le banche sì :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Le banche sì :rotfl:


 Posso sforzarmi, ma non riesco a pensare come una banca... :unhappy:


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Usano tante metafore in gergo finanziario che non si capisce un chez! :mrgreen:
> Che cavolo è un cespite???





amarax ha detto:


> caspita!
> non lo so...:mrgreen:
> buona giornata giobbe :up:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un guadagno, un rendimento, una rendita.


Un cespite è un bene materiale.....:sonar:


----------



## davidev79 (25 Marzo 2010)

*Bel Paragone*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si trattano i sentimenti si evidenziano atteggiamenti simili a quelli economici.
> C'è chi investe molto poco del proprio capitale e chi investe tutto. Chi ha aspettative di alta resa e chi di resa costante.
> Perciò c'è chi investe in ...immobili; chi sceglie investimenti diversificati e rischiosi; ti tende a diversificare gli investimenti tra a rendimento fisso, sicuro, e a rendimento variabile.



Mi e' piaciuto il paragone pero' credo che con i sentimenti non c'e' una regola o una logica da usare come in investimenti


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2010)

davidev79 ha detto:


> Mi e' piaciuto il paragone pero' credo che con i sentimenti non c'e' una regola o una logica da usare come in investimenti


Ma se ci fosse ci sarebbero meno divorzi e probabilmente non ne risentirebbe neanche il romanticismo:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2010)

davidev79 ha detto:


> Mi e' piaciuto il paragone pero' credo che con i sentimenti non c'e' una regola o una logica da usare come in investimenti


A parte che non mi sembra che le regole o previsioni economiche "funzionino" molto bene ...l'economia dell'amore è utile per analizzare le relazioni che non funzionano.
Io, nel mio caso, ero convinta che avessimo fatto entrambi lo stesso tipo di investimento, mentre ero nella relazione non ero a conoscenza che ero stata l'unica a investire tutto.

In fondo quando ci si dice "Ti amo!! Sposiamoci!" non ci si sta dicendo "Sto investendo tutto su di te!"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Dopo aver letto utenti che hanno reiteratamente esposto le loro teorie sul matrimonio, siente ancora convinti che l'investimento in bot sentimentali, cioè in sentimenti a rendimento costante senza rischio, sia così raro?

Aggiungerei.

E' davvero strano che in teoria tutti esprimano con sicurezza che debba essere l'amore e l'investimento di tutto il capitale alla base della coppia e del matrimonio, mentre in pratica tanti dimostrino che così non è e in questo modo commentino le coppie reali che conoscono.
O voi conoscete tutte coppie che vi paiono travolte dall'amore e dalla passione e che hanno investito tutto nel rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Amarax (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto utenti che hanno reiteratamente esposto le loro teorie sul matrimonio, siente ancora convinti che l'investimento in bot sentimentali, cioè in sentimenti a rendimento costante senza rischio, sia così raro?
> 
> Aggiungerei.
> 
> ...


Sì.
Almeno nel mio giro è raro.:unhappy:
Anzi non ne conosco nessuno.
Fra l'altro le donne che conosco causa della loro delusione sul rapporto che vivono, o tradiscono a loro volta o sono ingrassate terribilmente. Io facevo parte dell'ultimo gruppo.:sonar:
Aspiro a rientrare nel primo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sgargiula (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto utenti che hanno reiteratamente esposto le loro teorie sul matrimonio, siente ancora convinti che l'investimento in bot sentimentali, cioè in sentimenti a rendimento costante senza rischio, sia così raro?
> 
> Aggiungerei.
> 
> ...


Piu' che raro, direi che non esiste... rendimento costante senza rischio manco Biancaneve:unhappy:

Conosco la mia di coppia, ma non vale, e' troppo giovane... non ha ancora conosciuto crisi di mercato:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Piu' che raro, direi che non esiste... rendimento costante senza rischio manco Biancaneve:unhappy:
> 
> Conosco la mia di coppia, ma non vale, e' troppo giovane... non ha ancora conosciuto crisi di mercato:rotfl:


 E credo che abbia dato alto rendimento con poco investimento, almeno inizialmente, per vincere le tue resistenze a investire...


----------



## Sgargiula (10 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E credo che abbia dato alto rendimento con poco investimento, almeno inizialmente, per vincere le tue resistenze a investire...


Questo si... ma e' vero anche che l'entusiasmo di chi  non ha grossi investimenti sbagliati alle spalle aiuta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Questo si... ma e' vero anche che l'entusiasmo di chi non ha grossi investimenti sbagliati alle spalle aiuta.


 :up:


----------



## Micia (10 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Questo si... ma e' vero anche che l'entusiasmo di chi  non ha grossi investimenti sbagliati alle spalle aiuta.


quotolo.


----------



## Micia (11 Luglio 2010)

l'esperienza mi ha insegnato che se non si investe prima di tutto su noi stessi, se non riusciamo ad andare in bici da soli, e bene, in tantem il viaggio diventa assai rischioso. 

perchè non saper viaggiare in autonomia, che non significa essere egocentrici, questa incapacità inevitabilmente diventerà ulteriore motivo, domani ,per rinfacciare inadempimenti all'interno della coppia.

e piu' si è miopi, per fragilità propria, con se stessi, e piu' no ci si riesce a sollevare manco con l'ausilio di un  carroattrezzi di principe azzurro o della fata di turno.

Se mi chiedi Persa, quante coppie in tantem conosco, che hanno portato a termine il viaggio insieme ti rispondo che non mi pare di ricordarne o meglio, ne ricordo, le vedo, ma sono persone che individualmente hanno pagato un prezzo altissimo.per amore? o per poco amore per se stessi?
vedo coppie sfasciate dove individualmente ho visto un rifiorire di vitalità.
ne vedo di tutti colori.

e questi colori hanno un sapore sfumato, ognuno personalissimo e non sempre costante. la differenza è nella capacità di ri-trovare quell'entusiasmo di cui parlava lettrice, un entusiasmo condito, ieri,  da molta  ingenuità,oggi invece  da maggiore forza e consapevolezza che non mi preserva dalle cadute, ma dalla capacità di rialzarmi e camminare con curiosità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> l'esperienza mi ha insegnato che se non si investe prima di tutto su noi stessi, se non riusciamo ad andare in bici da soli, e bene, in tantem il viaggio diventa assai rischioso.
> 
> perchè non saper viaggiare in autonomia, che non significa essere egocentrici, questa incapacità inevitabilmente diventerà ulteriore motivo, domani ,per rinfacciare inadempimenti all'interno della coppia.
> 
> ...


 Il problema è quando ci si illude prima di poter essere la principessa azzurra e poi di pedalare in tandem stando dietro, facendo fatica, ma senza sentirne il peso, convinta di avere davanti qualcuno che invece aveva lasciato un pupazzo e pedalava altrove.
C'è anche chi insiste a voler credere che il pupazzo che si sta portando in giro tornerà a pedalare.
Perché?
Perché vuole così fortemente arrivare alla meta che il resto diventa secondario.

Questi sono coloro che credono di aver fatto una donazione, ma invece di investire a fondo peduto a un ente benefico, l'hanno fatta a dei truffatori.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

Penso sia proprio la meta a fotterci, nella perdita dell'entusiasmo... persa una volta, persa la seconda, poi la terza... chi ha voglia di decidere la prossima?

Ma se e' stato un bel viaggio dovremmo conservare quel ricordo piuttosto che concentrarci sulla meta mancata... magari mettersi di nuovo in viaggio senza il peso della meta... oppure spostare la menta mentre si va

E soprattutto Hup Holland Hup!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penso sia proprio la meta a fotterci, nella perdita dell'entusiasmo... persa una volta, persa la seconda, poi la terza... chi ha voglia di decidere la prossima?
> 
> Ma se e' stato un bel viaggio dovremmo conservare quel ricordo piuttosto che concentrarci sulla meta mancata... magari mettersi di nuovo in viaggio senza il peso della meta... oppure spostare la menta mentre si va
> 
> E soprattutto Hup Holland Hup!:carneval:


Il problema è se si è viaggiato in due o da soli e se la fatica di pedalare non ci ha fatto apprezzare il paesaggio.
Però io il paesaggio l'ho sempre apprezzato...

Pensavo che certo trovare qualcuno di età adeguata a me che non abbia fatto investimenti sbagliati, che non sia in società e che sia ...guardabile o:mrgreen è ben difficile... 
Io tengo per la Spagna.:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2010)

Non ti quoto perche' tieni per la Spagna:carneval:

L'eta' conta, parecchio pure... come diceva la buonanima di Lennon "un certo tipo di innocenza si misura in anni"... se le donne piu' o meno riescono a mantenere quell'entusiasmo con l'andare del tempo, gli uomini si rovinano completamente... gia' i miei coetanei o su di li' sono semi-scaduti, completamente scaduti o occupati ( senza offesa per nessuno e' solo una considerazione personale frutto della mia esperienza).


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

*vanità*

basta parlare di amore, non ne posso piu' brutte amiche racchie. -perdonatemi ma 
oggi gira proprio male-


parliamo di Valentino.

sono entrata in boutique ieri. in un autlet.

Perchè il bello, il semplice, il gusto, ha un prezzo cosi spaventoso.

perchè?

ps. persa, scusa l'ot, lo sposto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> basta parlare di amore, non ne posso piu' brutte amiche racchie. -perdonatemi ma
> oggi gira proprio male-
> 
> 
> ...


 Perché pensi che un investimento in abbigliamento possa dare più soddisfazione di uno in sentimenti?
Forse perché se si sa prima cosa si dà e cosa si riceve?


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché pensi che un investimento in abbigliamento possa dare più soddisfazione di uno in sentimenti?
> Forse perché se si sa prima cosa si dà e cosa si riceve?


:mexican:

pare brutto se ti rispondo con un SI?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> basta parlare di amore, non ne posso piu' brutte amiche racchie. -perdonatemi ma
> oggi gira proprio male-
> 
> 
> ...



Perche' non passera' mai di moda...


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non passera' mai di moda...


merd.


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2010)

perché è frutto di creatività e lavoro  sartoriale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> merd.


 Ma cos'era e che prezzo aveva?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Dicci _anghe_ dove :singleeye:


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cos'era e che prezzo aveva?


 
tutto , o quasi , era assolutamente perfetto.

abiti pensati al femminile e non "di tendenza " 

Colori necessari e basta.

prezzi ? dai 300 in su'.


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dicci _anghe_ dove :singleeye:


autlet, Fidenza.

ma tu stai in holland


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché è frutto di creatività e lavoro sartoriale


eh si, lo so .

ma non è giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tutto , o quasi , era assolutamente perfetto.
> 
> abiti pensati al femminile e non "di tendenza "
> 
> ...


 In saldo?
Non poco.
Ma un tubino (se sta bene...a me è sempre stato male) ben fatto dura davvero ...finché dura la taglia.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In saldo?
> Non poco.
> Ma un tubino (se sta bene...a me è sempre stato male) ben fatto dura davvero ...*finché dura la taglia*.


Anche tu hai ragione


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> autlet, Fidenza.
> 
> ma tu stai in holland


Lo so, ma sto programmando una vacanzina in Italia no Sardegna... appena il padre di Sbarella si degnera' di tornare ovviamente


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In saldo?
> Non poco.
> Ma un tubino (se sta bene...a me è sempre stato male) ben fatto dura davvero ...finché dura la taglia.


Non ho visto le cuciture interne, ma voglio sperare che siano pensate con qualche cm in piu'.

o forse no.

del resto sono pensate per chi ne puo' acquistare piu' di una qualora la taglia cambiasse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ho visto le cuciture interne, ma voglio sperare che siano pensate con qualche cm in piu'.
> 
> o forse no.
> 
> del resto sono pensate per chi ne puo' acquistare piu' di una qualora la taglia cambiasse.


 Io ho magliette usate prima e durante le gravidanze... pagate poco. Il problema è solo se si ha voglia di portarle.
In effetti io le avevo messe in sacchi neri e me le hanno tirate fuori i miei figli dicendo che erano "mie".


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho magliette usate prima e durante le gravidanze... pagate poco. Il problema è solo se si ha voglia di portarle.
> In effetti io le avevo messe in sacchi neri e me le hanno tirate fuori i miei figli dicendo che erano "mie".


loro si che conoscono l'ammore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> loro si che conoscono l'ammore


 Sì ...


----------



## aristocat (10 Agosto 2010)

*TdG e sentimenti*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Il problema nasce quando si forma una coppia e si crede che l'altro abbia il nostro stesso stile d'investimento.


in effetti con i sentimenti è un mix di predisposizioni personali (=come siamo "naturalmente" propensi a "investire") e di reazioni a fattori esterni, in base alle informazioni che abbiamo...stile "Teoria dei Giochi" (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teoria_dei_giochi).

Allora se l'informazione è imperfetta nasce il problema che dice Persa. 
E tutto il nostro comportamento (="strategia di gioco") sarà "fuorviato" sin dall'inizio; perchè abbiamo un'idea irreale di com'è davvero la persona che amiamo.
Interessante però è anche capire fino a che punto non guasta "l'informazione imperfetta" in una storia d'amore; nel momento in cui "informazione perfetta" equivale ad avere un partner e un rapporto "prevedibile" in tutto...:sonar:


----------



## aristocat (10 Agosto 2010)

*TdG: i giochi a somma zero*

Per non parlare dei sentimenti e i "giochi a somma zero": io vinco tu perdi.

Anche se a freddo siamo tutti pronti a dire che in amore non paga mai il gioco a somma zero; che non va bene voler sempre avere l'ultima parola in tutto; il voler sempre avere ragione... 
ammettere che ogni tanto anche a noi pesa fare ammenda e chiedere scusa, che a volte...sì! ci impuntiamo anche noi, per far prevalere l''egoismo e l'orgoglio rispetto all'amore per il partner; è tutto un altro paio di maniche :sonar:

O no? E' così raro vedere giochi a somma zero nell'"economia dell'amore"? 
Quanti divorzi e addii si spiegano con la formula: io vinco, tu perdi?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Mi sembra una discussione interessante


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Mi sembra valida la teoria che sia causa di problemi il diverso investimento dei partner.
Teoricamente il matrimonio, da noi, e i contratti prematrimoniali in America sono finalizzati a esplicitare i termini contrattuali dell’investimento (anche economico, ma secondo me di conseguenza) perché sia chiaro cosa ci si attende.
Del resto anche tra amanti vi sono aspettative che, se disattese, portano a problemi. 
La definizione di “facocera” qui diffusa si riferisce infatti a una amante che ha aspettative giudicate incongrue e “non sta al suo posto” e pretende di trasformare una relazione senza impegno in una progettuale.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

E' difficile dare una definizione in generale di cosa si intenda per investimento in una coppia, perché è tutto conformato alle singole aspettative.
Quando si inizia una relazione non si sa niente dell'altro.
Si godono i lati positivi, magari l'aspetto più legato alle emozioni del rapporto, il gusto di scoprirsi, di ridere insieme, ci si innamora anche, in tantissimi casi.
Mi viene impossibile in una situazione  come questa pensare di introdurre un pensiero razionale che mi faccia pensare all'investimento prodotto, anche perché il fine per entrambi i componenti della coppia è il godimento, il piacere, dato dallo stare insieme.
L'investimento emerge dopo, quando ormai la coppia è decotta.
Allora si usa, spesso, il bilancino.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile dare una definizione in generale di cosa si intenda per investimento in una coppia, perché è tutto conformato alle singole aspettative.
> Quando si inizia una relazione non si sa niente dell'altro.
> Si godono i lati positivi, magari l'aspetto più legato alle emozioni del rapporto, il gusto di scoprirsi, di ridere insieme, ci si innamora anche, in tantissimi casi.
> Mi viene impossibile in una situazione  come questa pensare di introdurre un pensiero razionale che mi faccia pensare all'investimento prodotto, anche perché il fine per entrambi i componenti della coppia è il godimento, il piacere, dato dallo stare insieme.
> ...


Infatti è una riflessione che può dare una chiave interpretativa quando la relazione è in crisi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra valida la teoria che sia causa di problemi il diverso investimento dei partner.
> Teoricamente il matrimonio, da noi, e i contratti prematrimoniali in America sono finalizzati a esplicitare i termini contrattuali dell’investimento (anche economico, ma secondo me di conseguenza) perché sia chiaro cosa ci si attende.
> Del resto anche tra amanti vi sono aspettative che, se disattese, portano a problemi.
> La definizione di “facocera” qui diffusa si riferisce infatti a una amante che ha aspettative giudicate incongrue e “non sta al suo posto” e pretende di trasformare una relazione senza impegno in una progettuale.


E' una forma di economia ancora abbastanza antica. Quanti di noi si sarebbero sposati dando un valore  "finanziario" a... Che ne so  ... Quanto  "vale" la divisione  "per sempre" di uno spazio e di un indirizzo di vita?  . Perché prima di avere  "aspettative", bisogna che io acquisti. E il prezzo è di ME CHE DIVIDO CON TE, per sempre, nel matrimonio, almeno alcuni degli aspetti più importanti di quello che di più importante ho, vale a dire la vita. Nessuno credo che sia in grado di pagare VOLENTIERI quel prezzo, impegnandosi con rate pressoché infinite. Chi lo fa? Lo fa un debitore per evitare un fallimento, e di sicuro non lo fa con piacere, ne' gli torna il piacere di non essere il solo con quel destino (che al massimo e' magra consolazione) . Il piacere è nel continuo baratto dove percepisco la materialità di ciò che pago io, e la immaterialità  (diretta o indiretta) di ciò che mi torna indietro sotto forma di plusvalore. Come una sorta di riciclo. Per cui se in ipotesi mi faccio da sola carico di acquistare casa per entrambi do' soldi in cambio di un posto che mi restituisce il plusvalore che TU ci vivrai con me. Che per me e' l' immateriale che fa quadrare l'economia, e per te è il materiale che esce e che ritorna sotto forma del mio volerti bene e quindi che mi vuoi bene perché te ne dimostro .
In tutto questo 
Mi sa che ho fatto casino in qualche passaggio 
Però è curiosa questa economia dell'amore che tutto trasforma e direi anche che tutto ribalta. Finché dura. Ci accorgiamo di quanto sia folle questa economia quando appunto finisce questa trasformazione tra materiale ed immateriale. Un po' come pagare una discreta somma in asta per un oggetto richiesto in quel momento dal mercato, e trovarsi 5 anni dopo a trovare disturbante quella somma pagata in virtù di un realizzo pari alla metà dell'esborso. O siamo disposti a riconoscere che in questi 5 anni l'oggetto ce lo siamo goduto, o altrimenti l'economia non tornerà mai.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' una forma di economia ancora abbastanza antica. Quanti di noi si sarebbero sposati dando un valore  "finanziario" a... Che ne so  ... Quanto  "vale" la divisione  "per sempre" di uno spazio e di un indirizzo di vita?  . Perché prima di avere  "aspettative", bisogna che io acquisti. E il prezzo è di ME CHE DIVIDO CON TE, per sempre, nel matrimonio, almeno alcuni degli aspetti più importanti di quello che di più importante ho, vale a dire la vita. Nessuno credo che sia in grado di pagare VOLENTIERI quel prezzo, impegnandosi con rate pressoché infinite. Chi lo fa? Lo fa un debitore per evitare un fallimento, e di sicuro non lo fa con piacere, ne' gli torna il piacere di non essere il solo con quel destino (che al massimo e' magra consolazione) . Il piacere è nel continuo baratto dove percepisco la materialità di ciò che pago io, e la immaterialità  (diretta o indiretta) di ciò che mi torna indietro sotto forma di plusvalore. Come una sorta di riciclo. Per cui se in ipotesi mi faccio da sola carico di acquistare casa per entrambi do' soldi in cambio di un posto che mi restituisce il plusvalore che TU ci vivrai con me. Che per me e' l' immateriale che fa quadrare l'economia, e per te è il materiale che esce e che ritorna sotto forma del mio volerti bene e quindi che mi vuoi bene perché te ne dimostro .
> In tutto questo
> Mi sa che ho fatto casino in qualche passaggio
> Però è curiosa questa economia dell'amore che tutto trasforma e direi anche che tutto ribalta. Finché dura. Ci accorgiamo di quanto sia folle questa economia quando appunto finisce questa trasformazione tra materiale ed immateriale. Un po' come pagare una discreta somma in asta per un oggetto richiesto in quel momento dal mercato, e trovarsi 5 anni dopo a trovare disturbante quella somma pagata in virtù di un realizzo pari alla metà dell'esborso. O siamo disposti a riconoscere che in questi 5 anni l'oggetto ce lo siamo goduto, o altrimenti l'economia non tornerà mai.


Tu l’hai intesa come pagamento. Ma l’investimento è diverso.
Puoi essere soddisfattissimo di un investimento a basso rischio e basso rendimento.
Il punto è avere chiari i termini dell’investimento.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu l’hai intesa come pagamento. Ma l’investimento è diverso.
> Puoi essere soddisfattissimo di un investimento a basso rischio e basso rendimento.
> Il punto è avere chiari i termini dell’investimento.


Parlavo di matrimonio, però. 

Comunque non mi convince del tutto....  Il fatto di non voler  "rischiare" cio' che è nostro è perché gli diamo un valore molto grande, e se scegliamo un investimento a basso rendimento e' perché lo vorremmo riporre al sicuro. E credo che avere il nostro in ottime mani sia un plusvalore modesto in finanza, ma inestimabile a livello emotivo. C'è un gap. Nelle relazioni progettuali circola un po' di tutto, e non è un caso che una volta finite buona parte della tutela vada sulla finanza....


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ho sempre preferito investimenti ad alto rischio con possibilità di alti rendimenti...
> 
> Ovviamente son più le volte che ci ho rimesso di quelle che ho guadagnato...quindi ora son divenuto più prudente...
> Ma come ogni buon giocatore incallito, una puntatina ogni tanto mi piace farla...


Investi in BOT


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque secondo me in dieci anni le discussioni mi sembrano anche migliorate.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Investi in BOT


Oggigiorno conviene tenerli in cassaforte  
Il problema è che basso rischio e basso rendimento, come alto rischio e alto rendimento vengono spesso confusi con "poco investimento". Solo che soprattutto in questi casi abbiamo la tendenza a fare l'inverso di quel che recita un famoso detto  (veramente uomo libero chi lo ha scritto...) e cioè ad incidere sulla roccia quel che dai, e a scrivere sulla sabbia quel che ricevi. Che è un po' l'anima della avarizia.


----------



## Rosarose (19 Ottobre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' una forma di economia ancora abbastanza antica. Quanti di noi si sarebbero sposati dando un valore  "finanziario" a... Che ne so  ... Quanto  "vale" la divisione  "per sempre" di uno spazio e di un indirizzo di vita?  . Perché prima di avere  "aspettative", bisogna che io acquisti. E il prezzo è di ME CHE DIVIDO CON TE, per sempre, nel matrimonio, almeno alcuni degli aspetti più importanti di quello che di più importante ho, vale a dire la vita. Nessuno credo che sia in grado di pagare VOLENTIERI quel prezzo, impegnandosi con rate pressoché infinite. Chi lo fa? Lo fa un debitore per evitare un fallimento, e di sicuro non lo fa con piacere, ne' gli torna il piacere di non essere il solo con quel destino (che al massimo e' magra consolazione) . Il piacere è nel continuo baratto dove percepisco la materialità di ciò che pago io, e la immaterialità  (diretta o indiretta) di ciò che mi torna indietro sotto forma di plusvalore. Come una sorta di riciclo. Per cui se in ipotesi mi faccio da sola carico di acquistare casa per entrambi do' soldi in cambio di un posto che mi restituisce il plusvalore che TU ci vivrai con me. Che per me e' l' immateriale che fa quadrare l'economia, e per te è il materiale che esce e che ritorna sotto forma del mio volerti bene e quindi che mi vuoi bene perché te ne dimostro .
> In tutto questo
> Mi sa che ho fatto casino in qualche passaggio
> Però è curiosa questa economia dell'amore che tutto trasforma e direi anche che tutto ribalta. Finché dura. Ci accorgiamo di quanto sia folle questa economia quando appunto finisce questa trasformazione tra materiale ed immateriale. Un po' come pagare una discreta somma in asta per un oggetto richiesto in quel momento dal mercato, e trovarsi 5 anni dopo a trovare disturbante quella somma pagata in virtù di un realizzo pari alla metà dell'esborso. O siamo disposti a riconoscere che in questi 5 anni l'oggetto ce lo siamo goduto, o altrimenti l'economia non tornerà mai.


Anche io ultimamente mi interrogo sul matrimonio, e se ci si i interroga avendo la razionalità come parametro, si arriverà sempre alla stessa conclusione: sposarsi è un investimento ad altissimo rischio, di un capitale enorme.
Non c'è altro da dire, ipotecare la propria vita, materiale, sentimentale, sessuale, affettiva, per un tempo che sulla carta dovrebbe essere " fin che morte non ci separi" è come puntare tutte le proprie ricchezze su di un numero, un'azzardo pazzesco.
È un passo infatti che si fa in genere in gioventù dove la componente idealista e ottimista, è ancora molto forte, dove i rischi si sottovalutano e si esaltano valori poco tangibili. Io oggi con l'esperienza di vita che ho alle spalle, non mi sposerei, e trovo infatti davvero folle, chi lo fa superati i 40.
Insomma vedo il matrimonio come una " follia di gioventù!"


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Anche io ultimamente mi interrogo sul matrimonio, e se ci si i interroga avendo la razionalità come parametro, si arriverà sempre alla stessa conclusione: sposarsi è un investimento ad altissimo rischio, di un capitale enorme.
> Non c'è altro da dire, ipotecare la propria vita, materiale, sentimentale, sessuale, affettiva, per un tempo che sulla carta dovrebbe essere " fin che morte non ci separi" è come puntare tutte le proprie ricchezze su di un numero, un'azzardo pazzesco.
> È un passo infatti che si fa in genere in gioventù dove la componente idealista e ottimista, è ancora molto forte, dove i rischi si sottovalutano e si esaltano valori poco tangibili. Io oggi con l'esperienza di vita che ho alle spalle, non mi sposerei, e trovo infatti davvero folle, chi lo fa superati i 40.
> Insomma vedo il matrimonio come una " follia di gioventù!"


Pensa che invece a me, tendenzialmente, i matrimoni tardivi-tardoni piacciono tantissimo.

Se non altro perché al “finché morte non ci separi” c’è meno tempo.. e quindi statisticamente più possibilità di riuscita   

(Non parlo di chi si sposa per farsi da badanti eh)

Mi piacciono perché di solito ci si sceglie consapevoli del mondo, delle possibilità e della merda che c’è intorno... ciascuno con il proprio bagaglio di merda spalata e con la pala in mano, magari.

Mi piacciono perché è un crederci più saldo e cosciente. 
Perché la componente di speranza c’è, ma solitamente si fonda meno sull’amore magico e più su quello di cui essere co-responsabili e fautori.

Mi piacciono le persone positive che hanno speranza in ció a cui scelgono di credere.

E se quella dei vent’anni mi fa tenerezza, perché incosciente, di quella dei quaranta-cinquanta e oltre io ho rispetto.

Io non mi sono sposata e magari non mi sposerò mai, ma di certo non lo escludo categoricamente a priori.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa che invece a me, tendenzialmente, i matrimoni tardivi-tardoni piacciono tantissimo.
> 
> Se non altro perché al “finché morte non ci separi” c’è meno tempo.. e quindi statisticamente più possibilità di riuscita
> 
> ...


Una volta che ci sono figli di mezzo, matrimonio o non matrimonio credo che poco cambi. E' comunque un impegno di qui ad almeno un bel po' di anni. Ne bastano anche solo una ventina perché sia comunque  "una vita". E non è un caso che quell'amore maturo di cui parli tu  (quello che si fonda sulla co-responsabilità e sull'essere co-fautori) di solito non arriva all'età media dei matrimoni  (che pure qui da noi è tardi). Io ho imparato che senza la follia dei vent'anni  (e anche oltre) oramai ci saremmo estinti. A pensarci dobbiamo quasi tutti la vita a chi ha fatto  "una gran cazzata" .
Ora esagero, ma credo nemmeno troppo. Basta chiedere in camera caritatis (e non certo solo qui dentro) se, TOLTI I FIGLI  (cioè facendo finta che non ci siano, come a ricreare lo status quo ante), quanti sarebbero ancora della idea di creare una famiglia. Per cui gran "cazzoni" credo la maggior parte dei genitori  .
L'ho buttata un po' in vacca, ma dubito più di tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Io sono abituata a dire “ma chi si sposa una seconda volta, cosa non ha capito la prima?” è così ho scoperto tante persone al secondo matrimonio.


----------



## feather (20 Ottobre 2019)

Conosco personalmente gente anche al terzo, che non disdegnerebbe un quarto dovesse capitare. Direi che ogni commento è superfluo


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Conosco personalmente gente anche al terzo, che non disdegnerebbe un quarto dovesse capitare. Direi che ogni commento è superfluo


... perseveranza? ....


----------

